# Triacana



## LAM (Sep 14, 2004)

how many of you have used this ? I'm interested in the maximum dosage.  it seems like TRIACANA would be good to use to help keep bf in check off cycle...


----------



## redspy (Sep 14, 2004)

I ran a 3 week cycle a couple of months ago.  First week i ran 2mg ED, second/third week I increased to 4mg ED in two split doses.  Overall I lost about 9lbs with most of the fat loss in weeks 2/3.  IMO it's a great product, the most effective fat burner I've ever used.  I experienced very mild side effects, mainly increased sweating.  Against the advice of most people I didn't run the product with androgens - I found that using lots of whey, BCAAs and glutamine peptides I didn't lose muscle.

The brand I used was Trimax from customnutritionwarehouse.

Here's a massive thread on AM which contains tons of info on Trimax:- http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14303


----------



## thejames (Sep 14, 2004)

why not just use T3, since it seems both are as suppressive to the thyroid; with liquid T3 from research companies being cheaper?


----------



## redspy (Sep 14, 2004)

thejames said:
			
		

> why not just use T3, since it seems both are as suppressive to the thyroid; with liquid T3 from research companies being cheaper?


Triacana is considered by many as a mild alternative to T3 with less side effects. T3 is a stonger compound and can be dosed more precisely, however, reduced side effects is an important consideration IMO.


----------



## LAM (Sep 14, 2004)

thejames said:
			
		

> why not just use T3, since it seems both are as suppressive to the thyroid; with liquid T3 from research companies being cheaper?



you can't use T3 at a high dose with out using at least test...unless you like losing LBM


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 14, 2004)

So, wouldn't it be preferable to take low doses of T3 instead of Triancana? Doesn't Triacana just raise your T3 level anyway?


----------



## thejames (Sep 14, 2004)

Baselines taken 4/9/04 TSH 1.43; T3 142.86; T4 6.9; Free T4 1.30

Today 4/16/04 Been on 1 cap 2X/day for 4 days now TSH 0.04; T3 665.97; T4 4.4; Free T4 1.09

This is taken from someone running Tri-max on that thread Redspy posted. If it is elevating your T3 levels that high, and you do not have an AS or PH/PS, you are still going to lose muscle. That was SuperSoldier's bloodwork. Also his T3 levels stayed depressed for a while after finishing using it. 

Therefore, if I was going to say which would be better to use it would be straight T3. Especially in liquid form you can choose whichever amount you want, while if you use a product like Trimax, it is either 1 or 2 pills a day, and not a proper dosing method specific to how far into a caloric deficit you want to go. 

Also, on yet a different forum (anabolic review) someone named Mallet suggested that if you can keep your resting temperature between 98.2 and 98.6 degrees while on T3, you won't be at risk of losing more LBM than you would normally in a caloric deficit, even without a AS or PH/PS. Of course, he also suggested a 7 day on / 5 day off method with a lot of herbal PCT products, that I do not really know if I support. If after 3 days of 25 mcgs, you are in complete suppression. I would think starting a cycle running it for the period you want, get what you want done, and be over with it. It seems as if a lot of people support his method at anabolic review, but I have not seen bloodwork to back up the claims. His method reminds me a lot of people wanting to run steroids, but dosing low or not long enough to avoid the risks and the sides. It would seem to me as if you would either do it or you don't, and not pussyfoot around it. 

Of course, all of this is just what I have read without actually using either of these things. I am open to being proven wrong.


----------



## redspy (Sep 14, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> So, wouldn't it be preferable to take low doses of T3 instead of Triancana? Doesn't Triacana just raise your T3 level anyway?


Good point.  I like Triac because of my personal experience but T3 is probably more effective if you've done plenty of research.  I saw Bigcat'sT3 article on BB.com and he's not a fan of Triac as you can see below:



> *I*n his book, Anabolics 2002, Bill Llewellyn says that *Cytomel is not a drug to start off on, and that use of milder drugs like T4 (Synthroid) or triacana can help ease a person into the use of T3. I'm inclined to disagree here however. Triacana is weak compound and I find of little use.* I*ts not easily found anymore and not cheap either.* T4 is basically similar to Cytomel except that its weaker. Something that users normally compensate with higher doses and sends them down a similar lane as simply using cytomel. Agreed, cytomel is NOT a drug for beginners, but with adequate research, experience with diet and some self-control, I don't see why cytomel shouldn't be the first thyoid compound used. But for recreational users looking for a fatburner, I still suggest using clenbuterol over cytomel for all intents and purposes. Cytomel is much more powerful, but clenbuterol is a lot safer for use. The results are easier to maintain with clenbuterol as well. Negative feedback in the thyroid may decrease natural levels of T3 in the body, causing a decrease of metabolic rate after coming off a cycle of T3. That can cause a rebound effect during which a lot of weight is gained back.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 14, 2004)

Redspy is says that Clen is better for a "recreational" user...but Clen is prone to the same jittery sides at ECA right? I have anxiety and anything that speeds up my HR is no good for me. It makes my anxiety flare. So for someone like me wouldn't T3 be easier on my body as far as anxiety goes? I haven't heard of anyone getting jittery on T3. I took sans T2 and some other crap that raises T3 levels. It worked for about two days cause I felt warmer and sweat liked hell. But the effect dropped off and so I know I would have had to increase the dose. But you know how expensive that can get at GNC...so T3 seems the way to go.


----------



## redspy (Sep 14, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Redspy is says that Clen is better for a "recreational" user...but Clen is prone to the same jittery sides at ECA right? I have anxiety and anything that speeds up my HR is no good for me. It makes my anxiety flare. So for someone like me wouldn't T3 be easier on my body as far as anxiety goes? I haven't heard of anyone getting jittery on T3. I took sans T2 and some other crap that raises T3 levels. It worked for about two days cause I felt warmer and sweat liked hell. But the effect dropped off and so I know I would have had to increase the dose. But you know how expensive that can get at GNC...so T3 seems the way to go.


I've used T3 and Triac, neither gave me any issues with anxiety/jitters, just increased body temp and sweating.  With Clen at higher doses I have very mild shakes and increased heart rate.  ECA gives me major anxiety so I never touch it.

So to answer your question I think it's unlikely you'd have any jittery sides with T3, but you'd obviously need to plan your cycle carefully and taper off so you don't experience a huge rebound post-cycle.  I tried clen stacked with T3 but it was a bit too much, particualrly in the summer heat.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 14, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Clen is prone to the same jittery sides at ECA right? I have anxiety and anything that speeds up my HR is no good for me. It makes my anxiety flare.


I have anxiety issues big time. In fact, I take either Valium or xanax almost daily. Caffeine gives me anxiety, but clen dosen't. I can't speak for T3. Clen will raise your HR and blood pressure, but I personally don't get any anxiety from it. But, all other stimulants do worsen my anxiety. The first few days of clen are "jittery", but not in a nervous way. It doesn't interfere with my sleep   , unlike caffeine etc.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 14, 2004)

Pirate I may start out on a low dose of Clen to see how I react to it. I've heard that it doesn't have the crash after you stop use like you get with ECA. Thats a huge bonus all by itself if its true. I am really interested in running a few cycles of T3. If I can get my body to act right and allow me to use test I will run 100mg prop EOD with clen two weeks on two off with T3 ran for 6 weeks of the cycle. That would make for a good cutting cycle if combined with a clean moderate calorie diet.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 14, 2004)

Well now , Y'all play'n in my world ha ha ! I been scream'n bout triacana for years cause I was Straight up SCARED of T3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Triacana is tha whip, that shit had veins runn'n through my abs, lats ,quads, neck, all that!And you can run it for LONG time periods fearlessly. I have used up to 8 mg a day and stayed on for 3 months and never had any kinda thyroid issues!   By tha way Triacana IS NOT T4 as I understand T4! It is Triatricol. here is a cool read bout it homies.                                                                                                                                                           Triacana (containing tiratricol) is a pseudo-thyroid hormone actually developed as a weight loss drug. Widely available in Europe, Triacana was for a long time one of the most popular drugs on the American black market.

Tiratricol is actually a metabolite of T3 Thyroid hormone, with similar (though milder) activity.

Very popular amongst females, and used by many year-round (not recommended). 

Triacana has a reputation for being a very effective and safe fat burner.

Though TSH suppression is possible, it is much less likely with Triacana than T3. We still recommend a maximum period of intake of 3 months, with the daily doses being split between meals.

Though Triacona has been impossible to find in Australia (not available on prescription nor is it legal to import) there were a number of companies selling it recently in the U.S., taking advantage of a percieved loophole in the law. The F.D.A. in America acted quickly to stop those companies, but one brand,'Thyro-Burn' by Prolabs has found it's way to Australia.

Selling for around $70-80, and containing 60 tablets (20mcg each?), Thyro-Burn seems to be a good buy, judging from feedback we have had from people using it.

Average dose is 3 tablets daily for males, 1 tablet with each main meal. Anyone taking the entire daily dose of this product has been rewarded with hand tremours, nervousness and the usual thyroid side effects.

Always split the dosage of this medication to avoid this. We recommend starting with 1 tablet before breakfast, and adding a second tablet at lunch time after 2-3 days, and a third tablet (if required) with dinner after a week. Though not catabolic like T3, Triacana or Thyro-Burn still requires a high-protein diet.


----------



## thejames (Sep 14, 2004)

Clen may damage your heart. T3 messes with your hormones. I would think if you run cycles of AS or even PH's, than you have already accepted the risks associated with messing with your hormones, so why not just use the T3 responsibly? That is my thinking anyways. Which is why I have decided to start a 4 to 6 week cycle in a little over a week and a half after I give some time for my m4ohn to kick in. 

That's a reply to the statement of Clen is more for the recreational user. Which I am not holding against you, I have read that many places.

How is T3 more catabolic than Triacana, on the basis that it stimulates your thyroid more?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 14, 2004)

> That's a reply to the statement of Clen is more for the recreational user.


 Damn, sounds like Crack ha ha ha!   Peace n Love


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 15, 2004)

CNW just got restocked: http://customnutritionwarehouse.com...id=31&osCsid=f636510556f5224f6aa68db1275e5055


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 15, 2004)

Is that stuff at CNW worth trying? For that price I can get t3


----------



## mmorpheuss (Sep 15, 2004)

*Is tiratricol more anabolic than t3*

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/tira.htmlSupposedly Triac would cause the body to burn fat instead of precious muscle during a period of caloric deficiency... burn little fat cell.... burn


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 15, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Is that stuff at CNW worth trying? For that price I can get t3


It has been recommended to me by someone who knows this stuff well, but I haven't used it. T3 should give you more bang for the buck, though.


----------



## redspy (Sep 15, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Is that stuff at CNW worth trying? For that price I can get t3


IMO Custom's Trimax is a great product. Depending on dosage one bottle can be enough for two cycles. There's a ton of positive feedback on AM.

I agree that T3 probably has a better 'bang for the buck'.

Are you planning on running Cytomel tabs or liquid T3?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 15, 2004)

I have to find out what i can get. The last time I checked the t3 wasn't cytomel brand. The t3 is in tab for though. If I can get back on test I will go t3 or if my anxiety hold me back from test I will try the Trimax for a couple cycles while increasing cardio and cutting carbs and calories while keeping protein up.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Pirate that link you sent says the stuff has been made illegal. So is trimax some variation of Tiratricol?


----------



## redspy (Sep 15, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Hey Pirate that link you sent says the stuff has been made illegal. So is trimax some variation of Tiratricol?


Custom has said in the past if he receives a letter from the FDA he'll stop shipping it.  See the note below from the FDA on Tiratricol.


> *FDA WARNS AGAINST CONSUMING DIETARY SUPPLEMENTS CONTAINING TIRATRICOL*
> 
> The Food and Drug Administration is again warning consumers of products marketed as dietary supplements that contain tiratricol, also known as triiodothyroacetic acid or TRIAC, a potent thyroid hormone that may cause serious health consequences including heart attacks and strokes. Despite four recalls over the past seven months, various products that contain tiratricol may still have reached consumers. FDA urges all consumers to stop using such products immediately.
> 
> ...


----------



## mmorpheuss (Sep 15, 2004)

I ordered some from M5 research a couple days ago.

Does anyone know where they ship from?


----------



## redspy (Sep 15, 2004)

North Hollywood, CA.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 15, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Hey Pirate that link you sent says the stuff has been made illegal. So is trimax some variation of Tiratricol?


It was pulled, but was recently reintroduced. I don't know the exact laws, but those who still sell it are few--and they are taking a risk, IMO.   I should get a bottle while it is still around.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 5, 2004)

I started taking Trimax on monday morning. I have been taking it 2mg twice a day. Going into my third day I am not seeing or feeling any increase in body temp. I have noticed a decrease in my patience and an increase in gas. Does anyone know how long it takes for this stuff to start working? Or what signs I will have that its doing something.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 6, 2004)

Anybody?


----------

